# Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Medic_CO2_Reactor_1000_CO2_Reactors_for_Aquariums-Aqua_Medic_USA-AQ7531-FICORA-vi.html

My LFS recommended this to me but after looking at it I was thinking of how easy this would be to just make out of PVC pipe. Has anyone done either of these?

Thanks!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, that's exactly like Tom Barr's venturi reactor. Also check the Rex Grigg reactor and the Cerges reactor for other styles.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> Yep, that's exactly like Tom Barr's venturi reactor. Also check the Rex Grigg reactor and the Cerges reactor for other styles.


Do you happen to have links for those? Thanks!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's an internal venturi: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/13643-Tom-Barr-s-DIY-Internal-Reactor-w-venturi
And here's an external like the AM1000: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor
Grigg: http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm
Cerges: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110100-cerges-reactor-diy-inline-co2-reactor.html


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

I use a Insta Max Mix..

there really cheap and are super effective.. you can find them on amazon. 










came out cheaper to just buy it, then me fabing a DIY reactor believe it or not.
http://www.amazon.com/ISTA-MAX-MIX-...JEGC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323061214&sr=8-2

if u do get it.. avoid the 90 degree... it leaks... so just toss it out and the rest works good.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can i ask a dumb question, why do you need a reactor for co2 diffusion? why not just use a simple glass diffuser? or is this for larger setups? sorry i am sort of new to this all...all i have done is mess with DIY co2 so far, i am about to take the plunge into pressurized Co2..


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

yes, you'll get more co2 dissolved into the water and thus waste less (but this, i'm told, is nominal). It's not worth it if you don't have a strong enough filter though. I would say anything less than 40g probably doesn't need it.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

aweeby said:


> yes, you'll get more co2 dissolved into the water and thus waste less (but this, i'm told, is nominal). It's not worth it if you don't have a strong enough filter though. I would say anything less than 40g probably doesn't need it.


oh okay makes sense..thanks


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Glass diffusers are generally hit or miss ...and even if you hit, they're still very inefficient. While it's likely that you will hit your target CO2 range in a smaller tank with a glass diffuser, as aweeby suggests, it will take a lot more CO2. An atomic diffuser is better (basically the same ceramic material with smaller pores, which requires more pressure to push air through, and creates much much smaller bubbles, which causes the same amount of CO2 to have more surface area, allowing for faster diffusion). In addition, smaller bubbles float around the tank for much longer, allowing more time for CO2 to diffuse into the water column.

A reactor allows you to move equipment out of the tank, freeing up more room and removing eye clutter. And you generally don't get a 7Up look that a good diffuser will give you, as CO2 is often 100% diffused by the time it reaches the tank.

There's no minimum tank size for a reactor - all you need is either a canister filter or a pump in a closed loop.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Naekuh said:


>


Is that a UV sterilizer that you have running from the reactor?


----------



## Eviltwist (Jun 15, 2011)

JEden8 said:


> Is that a UV sterilizer that you have running from the reactor?


That's inline heater.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh ok. I have heard of the inline heaters just never seen one. Thanks!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor


So I'm looking to do the Tom Barr reactor. I just have a couple of questions that I didn't find answers to in the post above. He talks about releasing extra build up of gas. I understand that it's going to build up pressure but is this a manual release or is it automatic once it reaches a certain pressure? Thanks!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

What happens if you have a smaller c02 reactor? Does the length of the tubing really matter?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

As in will this work for my 90?









They had it at my LFS and I bought it. It's a Medium Ista Max Mix C02 Reactor. This will work right?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The reason that there are three sizes is that it takes more room to dissolve a higher amount of CO2. That will work up to a point, and then you'll start getting a large gas pocket at the top and bubbles coming out of the spraybar. So no, I don't think it will work given the amount of CO2 you'll want to dissolve in a 90g. That might be fine for a 30 or even a 55.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> The reason that there are three sizes is that it takes more room to dissolve a higher amount of CO2. That will work up to a point, and then you'll start getting a large gas pocket at the top and bubbles coming out of the spraybar. So no, I don't think it will work given the amount of CO2 you'll want to dissolve in a 90g. That might be fine for a 30 or even a 55.


Dang....what if I only did 2 bps?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

2bps would work fine. But on a 90g, why bother?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

JEden8 said:


> As in will this work for my 90?
> 
> 
> They had it at my LFS and I bought it. It's a Medium Ista Max Mix C02 Reactor. This will work right?



You should get the large one. However, it depends how much CO2 you are injecting. I am using the medium on a 40g. I think I would be better off getting the large one because I am getting some fine bubbles coming out from the spraybar. That's because I am injecting massive CO2 in the tank. I need a lot of water flow inside the reactor to properly diffuse the CO2 at the top. Otherwise, CO2 gas would get trapped and built up at the top. I used about 2lb+ CO2 per month. 2bps in a 90g tank? Are you sure you have enough CO2 in the tank? What is the color of the drop checker?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I returned that C02 Reactor and will be going with the DIY method instead. Is it possible to have too much space for the C02 to be dissolved? For example, having 2' of PVC pipe instead of just 1'? Or is it overkill?



kevmo911 said:


> 2bps would work fine. But on a 90g, why bother?


I was under the understanding that if running into a reactor that you don't need to inject as much C02 as it is more dissolved that running into a diffuser. Is this not true?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

JEden8 said:


> Well I returned that C02 Reactor and will be going with the DIY method instead. Is it possible to have too much space for the C02 to be dissolved? For example, having 2' of PVC pipe instead of just 1'? Or is it overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the understanding that if running into a reactor that you don't need to inject as much C02 as it is more dissolved that running into a diffuser. Is this not true?



How much was the Ista Max? $10. How much time and money you need to use to build your own reactor?  Your own version does not have a needle wheel to breakup the CO2 bubbles. What is the color of your drop checker using your current diffusion method? Is it already close to yellow by the end of the lighting cycle?


----------



## C_Recchia (Dec 19, 2011)

I am also at this crossroad. I can make a reactor, I just don't know how big of one to make. My tank is 125G. 

I would think taller is better than bigger diameter just so I can get the velocity in the reactor. Maybe 3" or 3 1/2" diameter and 24"-26" tall? My tank won't be uber planted (I want the plants, wifey wants fish), but it will have them. Maknwar is building a reg for me. 

Any suggestions gents? 

Chris...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

JEden8 said:


> I was under the understanding that if running into a reactor that you don't need to inject as much C02 as it is more dissolved that running into a diffuser. Is this not true?


Yes, this is definitely true. In my 30g, I have a SunSun 302 canister and DIY Grigg reactor. Given that I run CO2 on the high side, I'm still putting in 3-4bps, completely dissolved, with little surface agitation. Your tank is 3 times the size of mine. So 2bps, unless you're measuring using a massive bubble counter, won't do much of anything for a 90g.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> How much was the Ista Max? $10. How much time and money you need to use to build your own reactor?  Your own version does not have a needle wheel to breakup the CO2 bubbles. What is the color of your drop checker using your current diffusion method? Is it already close to yellow by the end of the lighting cycle?


It was $15. I already have the parts to make the Tom Barr version and it cost me $9 and will only take me but 15-20 minutes to make. It uses bio balls just like the Aqua Medic 1000. I currently am not injecting the C02 in the 90 gallon so I am not able to tell you the color. Once I get everything else done I will let you know.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

the insta mix has 2 sets of mixing impellers which a tom bar wont have...

its more efficient because of those 2 sets of impellers....
its also louder because u will get the splashing noise... 

i did a lot of research on these guys... the tom bar reactor is great, but i hear a lot of people say they get back bubbles spraying out while the insta mix i havent seen that yet.. the only time i get bubbles in my tank is when my HC's and mosses are pearling. 

It draws water from the bottom, mixes at the top.... 

Anyhow i got the large version as its cheap, and i still think for the price of one, you cant do better.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> the insta mix has 2 sets of mixing impellers which a tom bar wont have...
> 
> its more efficient because of those 2 sets of impellers....
> its also louder because u will get the splashing noise...
> ...


Well I definitely appreciate all the info. Does the large have 2 sets of impellers? The medium only had 1 at the top. The bottom one is used to keep the center tube from moving. At least from what I read on another forum. I guess some people have sanded down the lower one so that it can move for increased "chopping". Or have you done this? I really appreciate the info again! I keep leaning more and more towards the Ista Max Mix as I was unaware of the splashing sounds coming from the Tom Barr version.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

JEden8 said:


> Well I definitely appreciate all the info. Does the large have 2 sets of impellers? The medium only had 1 at the top. The bottom one is used to keep the center tube from moving. At least from what I read on another forum. I guess some people have sanded down the lower one so that it can move for increased "chopping". Or have you done this? I really appreciate the info again! I keep leaning more and more towards the Ista Max Mix as I was unaware of the splashing sounds coming from the Tom Barr version.



They both have 2 at the top. The bottom one does not count. It is meant to stabilize the needle wheels. It is not supposed to turn.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> They both have 2 at the top. The bottom one does not count. It is meant to stabilize the needle wheels. It is not supposed to turn.


they both turn on mine... 



JEden8 said:


> Well I definitely appreciate all the info. Does the large have 2 sets of impellers? The medium only had 1 at the top. The bottom one is used to keep the center tube from moving. At least from what I read on another forum. I guess some people have sanded down the lower one so that it can move for increased "chopping". Or have you done this? I really appreciate the info again! I keep leaning more and more towards the Ista Max Mix as I was unaware of the splashing sounds coming from the Tom Barr version.


(click on the image for it to be larger)









^ 2 impellers on the large.

And yes the bottom one stabilizes the top, but it turns with the top.

The water pressure from the incoming port forces the impeller to chop up co2 with water... so even if u had a large air bubble stuck up top, it would mix efficiently until u used up all the co2, or if ur injecting too much, until the unit burp'd co2. The second scenario applies if ur entire chamber is full of co2.... 

Bleeding the chamber at start is the only thing thats painful, but if u take the co2 line to a cup, and let it bleed into a cup b4 u attach it to your check valve.. u shouldnt have problems bleeding it.

The direction of flow is sideways into the impeller.
Then the chamber gets filled.
There is a pipe which extends to the bottom of the chamber..
That section pulls the mix'd water up to the top and it goes out the top.

This is why u said it mixes at the top, draws from the bottom.


I did no modding at all, the only thing i did was tos out the 90 degree options that came with the unit, as those LEAK. 

But yeah... i didnt touch the medium size... i knew large is always the way for me.. but im just greedy and overkill by nature... 
300W Hydro heater + large co2 reactor all on a 10gallon tank...


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> they both turn on mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the help and info!


----------

